# Can you explain the infractions system



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

How does this all work. I have "heard" some people got 1 point and a ban, others, myself included, simply 1 point.

What do the points mean etc. etc.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

The points are just built into vBulletin by default. Any infraction gives a point but they don't trigger anything unless they accumulate before their expiration date.

Infractions are handled on a case by case basis privately and inquiries can be made via the "Contact Us" link at the bottom of any page.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

are you saying points expire? i believe this is a change from before..or no?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

newsposter said:


> are you saying points expire? i believe this is a change from before..or no?


No, no change.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

what is the vbulletin default expiration length of time you referenced?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

The point system is the default, the expiration can vary.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

what is the longest possible time until a point expires (ie the most serious)


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Longest possible? Longer than human life expectancy.


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

Mike Lang said:


> The point system is the default, the expiration can vary.


What's the method by which the expirations are determined?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Severity, but it's very rarely used here.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ebockelman said:


> What's the method by which the expirations are determined?


i think it's evident we arent going to get a faq type explanation with objectively defined limits/procedures. which is why it's nowhere in the tos of the site that i've ever seen.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Infractions are handled on a case by case basis privately and inquiries can be made via the "Contact Us" link at the bottom of any page.


----------

